# Favorite Streaming Classical Music Stations



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm still a relative newcomer to the forum, so I apologize in advance if this topic has already been discussed in detail. 

While trying to get more classical music into my everyday routine, in addition to playing my vinyl and CD's, I've been sampling many of the streaming classical music stations available online. Many of them are probably old news to those on this forum, like WQXR in New York, Classic FM from London and Symphony Hall on SXM. There's a long list of classical streaming stations available on ITunes' internet radio tab, but its nearly impossible to know which are best, without a deep dive into the list.

I've been so impressed by the depth of classical music knowledge on this forum, it got me wondering; what streaming classical stations are YOU listening to regularly?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Radio Venice. My wife and I love it. Our local statio, WFMT, streams at 320 bps and has great announcers and programming


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the tip on Radio Venice. This is the exactly the kind of response I was looking for. Went straight to their homepage and listening now. I would not have found this stream without your recommendation. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

WVdave said:


> Wow, thanks for the tip on Radio Venice. This is the exactly the kind of response I was looking for. Went straight to their homepage and listening now. I would not have found this stream without your recommendation.
> 
> Thanks again!


Cool! Try WFMT and let me know what you think. There are more commercials but at least they are in English...although my wife and I, neither of whom speak Italian, have fun trying to guess what the Venezia ads are for.
The Munich stations and the Radio Swiss (3 language choices with identical music) also are good and broadcast in high bit rates. The BBC Radio 3 unfortunately is only available in the States at a low bit rate (afaik....at least via iTunes), which makes it a frustrating listen because they have great content. Radio Catalonia and the Amsterdam Concergebou home stations are also worth sampling.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

I use Spotify fellas


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

More great suggestions -- thanks! 

I wanted to bring this thread back to the top one more time before it dies a quick death. Does anyone have any suggestions for classical stream options from Eastern Europe or Russia? Kinda going through a Russian classical phase at the moment...


----------

